
Vimeo Releases Embeddable HTML5 Video Player - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/vimeo_releases_embeddable_html5_video_player.php
======
aw3c2
That is fantastic news. I hope Youtube is not far behind.

Vimeo has always been one of my favourite video sites. If they would allow
"gaming" videos I would use them for hosting too.

~~~
Terretta
You're welcome to host gaming videos at <http://vive.ly>.

Try it out using invite code: hd4yc

Encode and publish your own HD video site on your own custom domain or embed
individual videos using your choice of player stack. (We transcode, store, and
stream H.264, Ogg, and WebM.)

~~~
aw3c2
If comment flagging was possible I would have flagged this post (edit: for
being spammy).

edit: Below comment is not why I would flag a comment, not sure why one would
think so.

Paying for video hosting is something I would never consider. Archive.org
hosts mine now.

~~~
chc
You would flag a post because you're cheap? That seems really unnecessary.

~~~
aw3c2
No, I would flag it because it was blatant promotional spam of someone
pitching their product.

~~~
chc
It was a pitch, but it wasn't spam. He was just telling you that he had
something similar to what you were looking for. People talk about their
products here all the time. Heck, Patrick McKenzie's posts about his product
are some of the most popular in HN history. Talking about startups is one of
the stated purposes of Hacker News. Surely you've noticed this in all the time
you've been a member.

------
samratjp
Sweet! I hope this will be just as fruitful as Scribd's transition to HTML5.
iPad naysayers, whaddaya say ye now? Ha!

------
carson
It seems like it is about time Vimeo did this although right now there is no
indication that they actually have. The RRW story doesn't link to anything
that has the announcement from them and there is nothing on the Vimeo site
about it either.

~~~
nanairo
Why is it "about time"? You make it sound like Vimeo is years behind the pack,
but in fact---if my understanding is correct---they are at the front, at least
in regards to other big video hosting such as Youtube.

~~~
carson
I agree they aren't that far behind but it is frustrating that they have taken
a while to do it. The reason I say frustrating is because I use Google reader
on an iPhone/iPad and if the feed includes a Youtube video it gets pulled in
as html5. Youtube has had support for html5 video for a while now. Hopefully
this change by Vimeo will be reflected in Google reader now as well.

~~~
app
I haven't used Google Reader on an iPad/iPhone but I think it's unlikely
YouTube is using HTML5 there. Mobile Safari actually has a built in parser for
YouTube embed code, so nearly any YT embed will work even thought it's clearly
an <embed> tag right to a SWF. Normally Mobile Safari will completely ignore
*.swf URLs.

So in some sense we're just now getting feature parity, in another we're
ahead.

Disclosure: I work for Vimeo.

~~~
carson
It looks like I wasn't remembering the Youtube announcement correctly. I was
thinking of this:

[http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2010/05/little-bit-of-
polis...](http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2010/05/little-bit-of-polish.html)

I believe that just says they are letting video and audio tags through. When
those are in the feed the ipad can play the video inline in reader. A little
testing seems to show that they are also letting their iframe embed through as
well and when you use that you do get the html5 version of the player on the
ipad and iphone. It looks like the Vimeo iframe embed isn't allowed to pass
though but hopefully they will allow it. I put together a demo feed that shows
the difference if anyone is interested:
<http://serveany.s3.amazonaws.com/soclose.atom>

~~~
app
Interesting, thanks!

------
staunch
Now will someone get Charlie Rose a damn Vimeo account so I can watch him on
my iPad?

